# How hot is too hot (for MB and CPU)?



## vechinsj (Feb 13, 2007)

I just built a new computer, and it's been a few years. Using the motherboard monitor software that came with my MB, I noticed the heat surpassed the default level for my MB. Under no-load, my MB seems to hover around 50 degrees celcius. Playing Warcraft III to see how well it would run with my integrated VGA, it went up to 58 degrees. Is this too hot? My system specs should be at the bottom. As far as case fans, there are two; one at the top blowing out, one on the side blowing in.

I'm also unsure of where the MB reading is being taken at. If I get a video card, would that take a lot of load off from the MB (thus making it cooler)? Should I install another fan? Where should I put it?

Thanks for the help in advance; people here seem to be very helpful from the few posts I've read so far.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Your processor should not go above 60 degrees (c) under load. Your temps look fine.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi :smile:

It depends on your CPU. "Some" only allow a max. temperature of 60C while others allow 90C at peak. 58C is hot and needs cooling to put it down to 45C at least. 40-45C under load is pretty OK.

After you've played the game solid, restart your computer and enter your BIOS setup (usually by pressing Delete, first (POST) screen will instruct you what to press to enter Setup). In there look for PCHealth or Monitoring etc, where your CPU and system temperatures and voltages are recorded after being sensed from the chipset on the motherboard. Note the reading and post that back as its much more accurate.


----------



## vechinsj (Feb 13, 2007)

*What's the difference between MB and CPU temp?*

Thanks for the responses! I played the game for about 10 minutes and restarted, entering BIOS. My CPU temp was going between 52 and 53 degrees, while my MB was at 54 degrees. Is 60 degrees the critical temp I should be worried about for both? I'm tending to worry a little more about the MB, just because the default limit from the monitoring software was set lower for that than the CPU.

Thoughts?

THanks.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

While the temps are not in the dangerous realm, they are rather warm, especially the at-rest temp. YOu do need a fan in the back of the case pulling hot air out the back of that case. Make sure your heatsink fan is blowing down on the heatsink and not pulling hot air up.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Tumble has given some excelent advice. In addition, any front case fans should be air intake fans.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i got the 940 ... and boy oh boy even after arctic 5 aftermarket hsf and 120mm fan in the back 80mm fan in the side im logging 64 under full load and idle around 50. ill order another case fan right now and reseat the hsf with some arctic silver. 

ur temps look in the OK range.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

vechinsj said:


> My CPU temp was going between 52 and 53 degrees, while my MB was at 54 degrees. Is 60 degrees the critical temp I should be worried about for both? I'm tending to worry a little more about the MB, just because the default limit from the monitoring software was set lower for that than the CPU.


The MB system temp is something to be concered here. 54 deg is much to hot for system temps. Try running the computer with the case side panel off and a fan blowing into it and see what temps you get.


----------



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

Man my temps must be bad then, on my lappy when playing crappy internet games it sits at about 88C.
When idle its about 70C.
I guess i have to look in to that then...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Beasty, That is way too hot, your temperatures should not excede 70 degrees under full load on laptops. Definitely look into a cooling pad.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834999336
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835192013


----------



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey thanks man, I was thinking of taking it apart (carefully) and blast it with a can of compressed air...


----------



## vechinsj (Feb 13, 2007)

*Added exhaust fan in back*

Thanks for all of the advice. I did take the side panel off and blew a fan into it, and that brought the MB temp down to 43 degrees (CPU was at 37). I installed an 80mm exhaust fan in back, hoping this will help when the side panel went back on. It seemed to, but idle temp still hovers around 50 for the MB (CPU is ~43). Now, I know I don't have an ideal set up. My PC has to sit in a "cubby hole" in the computer desk because of space issues. There is a little room to breath in there, but the temp was about 4 degrees cooler when I had the PC sitting outside of the computer desk. Unfortunately, there's not too many options for me on where to put the PC for a few months until we (hopefully) move. I'm OK with the temps as long as they're in acceptable ranges, even if they are a little high. I did play Warcraft 3 for a while to see what it would peak at, and the MB temp did spike up to 58 degrees at one point, but most of the time was at 53 or 54. Are these temps something I should try to avoid at all costs, or is it OK if they occasionally (once a week) get up there when I have time to play a game?

Also, just a question. I am using integrated graphics (GMA 950); is this a significant source of heat? In other words, when I do buy a PCIe graphics card, will the MB heat go down because the integrated graphics card won't be used?

Thanks again for all of the great advice.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

vechinsj said:


> Also, just a question. I am using integrated graphics (GMA 950); is this a significant source of heat? In other words, when I do buy a PCIe graphics card, will the MB heat go down because the integrated graphics card won't be used?


Actually using a separate graphics card will only reduce temps slightly if anything noticable, because you still have heat being generated in the case. The cubby holes in desks are nothing more than hot boxes. If you need to keep the case in the cubby hole, my suggestion would be to keep the front open. If you have a door, keep it open. Make sure there is no back in the cubby hole. Keep it clear to to keep the hot exhaust from building up inside the hole.


----------



## vechinsj (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. The cubby does not have a back, and I do keep the door open at all times when the PC is on. I also took a hole saw to the desk last night and cut a hole in the side of the cubby for the side panel fan :grin:. Too soon to tell how well that will work.

For now, I will set my warnings at 60 degrees for the MB and CPU and won't worry too much about them unless the warning goes off. I'll also try and find this thread and update it once I've got a video card installed to tell what kind of an effect that has. Thanks again!


----------



## dscharge (Jan 16, 2007)

I had similar problem with my sempron 2800+ cpu when I installed the new heat pipe type heatsink. It had to decrease the cpu temp but it was 70Celsius in idle and went up to 80 when I used it.
The problem was that I didn't fix the heatsink properly it wasn't tight enough and the heat transfer from the cpu to the heatsink was poor. I fixed the problem by reinstalling the heatsink much tighter. The CPU temperature immediatelly dropped down to 42celsius and sticked there. Even with a high load it does not go above 45.


----------



## vechinsj (Feb 13, 2007)

*No assembly required*

That's interesting because I bought the CPU, MB, and ram as a bundle and it was assembled and tested before it was shipped. The website I used was www.mWave.com. I've purchased from them before and have had no issues with them in the past. Has anybody else had problems with this site before?

The other thing that doesn't make sense to me is that the MB is hotter than the CPU. Granted I'm not an expert, but shouldn't the CPU at least be hotter than the MB since that is the component that is generating most of the heat? To follow that, if there is an issue with the heatsink being installed incorrectly or an inefficient heat transfer system being used (I don't know if themal paste was used, or a pad, etc), will that have a significant affect on MB heat? To me, it seems like improvements in that area will only significantly affect the CPU heat dispersion.


----------



## fdc (May 9, 2010)

*a8v rev 2.0 no response by poer switch*

no bios post keyboard flashe's fast
need help in fixing or is it fixable


----------

